# Stop n shop / smart living -20 washer fluid contents



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)

Started looking around for cheaper water meth fluid and got this info with a call to customer service. 










If if anyone has this for other washer fluids it'd be nice to start a thread for known amounts


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

http://msds.walmartstores.com/clien...1-a30e-2ca3782cb740&action=MSDS&subformat=NAM


----------

